# Dämpferwahl beim Tracer 29



## HarzerUrstoff (8. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen 
will mal in die Runde fragen. Was Ihr derzeit verbaut, durchgetestet, zerlegt habt.
Beste Gabel/Dämpfer Kombination? 
Mein Setup original RP23 Dämpfer mit Fox 34 Fit Ctd


----------



## zx10rr (16. Mai 2015)

Servus! Ich kann dir nur vom Tracer 275 (27,5 Räder) berichten: Habe es mit Pike RC3T und Monarch Plus Debon Air aufgebaut. Dazu noch Huber Bushings am Dämpfer. Jetzt experementiere ich noch mit der optimalen Anzahl Tokens für die Gabel und Luftkammerspacer für den Dämpfer. Funktioniert sehr sahnig und bin sehr zufrieden. Leicht abzustimmen, einfach zu warten, man kommt an Ersatzteile und gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss im After Market.  

Gefällt mir besser als z.B Fox 36 rc2 Kashima oder Lyrik rc2 dh Helmchen tuned was ich vorher fuhr. Auch das Heck ist ziemlich feinfühlig, gleichwertig wie Xfusion Vector Air hlr und kommt nahe an Bos Stoy und Ccdb Coil Dämpfer die ich vorher am Uzzi fuhr heran. Um Welten besser als der originale Fox rp float CTD Kashima Dämpfer - ab in den Bikemarkt damit!

Sollte ich unerwartet ein wenig Geld auf meinem Konto finden würde ich gerne an der Front die neue Dvo Gabel oder die Marzocchi Ncr titanium testen. Am Heck auch gerne ein Coil Dämpfer mit Titanfeder für den härteren Einsatz. Wäre dann aber evtl ein bisschen too much für dein 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

